# Ecuador Mountain Biking, gathering trail info, bike shop & locals who care to join!



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ecuador Mountain Biking, gathering trail info, bike shop & locals who care to join!*

So getting an early start on planning some mountain biking in Ecuador, this summer of 2015. I have had a hard time finding much mountain bike trail info or threads discussing previous trips.

I rely a lot on fellow mtbr posts and blogs describing their tours and vacations. If anyone has a good link to blog post, thread any info that will help is appreciated. I like to be prepared best I can for these bike trips, especially in a foreign country.

I will be flying into Quito, don't know for sure where Ill be staying. My friend has a house "1 hour into the mountains" so this is where Ill be generally located.

Wasn't planning on flying with my bike but if I can't find a comparable rental I will. Currently ride a Yeti SB6c if there is any info on shops that rent a comparable 5-6" AM bike with X7/SLX components at minimum.

I work at a bike shop in the Rocky Mountains, live at base 8,000' elevation and ride regularly at 8,000'-14,000'. Can pedal all day and climb if it leads to a great descent. But also not against shuttling if it makes the most of my time. I'm dedicating at least 2 days to riding during my 2 week stay, more if I haul my own bike.

Got a few months, just had to get this out here for a while see what I can gather.


----------



## DanielSpark2170 (Mar 18, 2015)

Greetings from Quito! To be honest you probably WON'T find a rental bike with such characteristics at a great price, so it's probably best to bring your rig over. That being said, I myself can't find much info on the subject because trail locations are usually passed by word of mouth. Nevertheless, it's the andes mountains we're talking about!! There are plenty of existing trails waiting to be shredded, best you can do is ask senior riders if you know any =/. While you're at it, check out this link:

Biking Dutchman - Ecuador Mountain Biking Tours - Quito, Ecuador

btw, the few trails I can name out of the top my head are located in Parque Metropolitano de Quito (a mix of XC and enduro) and the Ruco Pichincha mountain DH descent. cheers mate!


----------



## justo8484 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm going to be in quito in a few weeks and was also interested in getting a day on a bike in while I'm there. Looks like cotopaxi is the spot for sustained downhill. I looked at the biking dutchman site and 1) I don't the any of the days I'll have available to bike coincide with their very limited one-day tours, and 2) I don't want to ride a hardtail, I'm used to a modern 5-6" travel trail bike, and would like to ride something similar.

I swear I found a site for a shop/guide company using Giant Reign 1's as their rental fleet, but cannot for the life of me find it anymore. Any info on a shop or tour company that rents modern, full suspension bikes with decent components, and who does tours that keep the fire road nonsense to a minimum would be much appreciated. I did a day of riding in thailand last summer and rode a current model Scott Gambler and it was an awesome experience. I'd love to get the same type of scenario in ecuador.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Necropost!

Anyone know if Flow Bike Rental Ecuador is still renting Giant Reigns?


----------

